# 1st Soil Test-Any recommendations



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

This is my first soil test! Been reading about it but still don't quite understand what I should tackle first.. Maybe start out with a balance fertilizer and leave the pH alone since it's not that high? Should I add any products for micros? If so, what do you recommend?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I'd use 10-10-10 or similar.

You also should start getting that high ph in line. I can't help with that. I have the opposite problem.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Yeah I know I should start out with a balance fertilizer, but there were only some products I've found to lower my pH which has good reviews. The Mag-I-cal. However, it has high calcium and sulfur content and by my soil results I wouldn't want to raise those levels even more.. so kinda at a loss. Also my salt content is high which I'm not sure why.


----------

